# what 1 should I buy



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

hey guys, i need some input on which machine I should buy. I'm looking at getting a skidsteer. Which would you buy for the $? I'll say that the bigger $ machine I got to get a partial loan.

bobcat 175, 2002, 3450hrs, hand & foot controls, 1 speed $17,000
or
bobcat 185, 2008, 580hrs, foot only controls, 2 speed $25,000, air cond., power bobtach
both have new tires & heat with a 68" bucket but i need a loan for the newer machine.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

No brainer, get the newer one. To many Hrs on the 175. If you're using the machine quite a bit, you'll make the money back on the loan and then some. Plus, a machine with all those features will hold it's value better if you need to sell it in the future.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

The bigger one is the only way to go if you are using it for snow. In my opinion, a 2 speed is a must.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Seems over priced. I bought my 05 used in 07. It was a Bobcat S220 with 500 hours on it. 2 speed, High flow, power bobtach, a/c, selectable joysticks. Paid $26,000 from the dealer, sold it last year for 22,000. 

I'd shop around, I bet you can find some better deals.


----------



## Kodiakguy (Sep 11, 2009)

dodge2500;1318813 said:


> The bigger one is the only way to go if you are using it for snow. In my opinion, a 2 speed is a must.


ditto, but seems a bit high maybe - then I noticed your in Canada--- so I dont know how to compair your 22g to my 22g, but ill tell you this, no way would i spend 17g on an open one speed machine with 3000+hours on it thats 9 years old


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks guys for your input!Thumbs Up
I really do want the s185 due to the low hrs/age & the 2 speed option, but I'm unsure about the loan app as I just got a new truck. I've shoped around for the last few weeks & prices are in line for here I'd say(everything costs more in Canada) why I'm unsure as our doller is just above the USD. 
Will the fact that it's foot only controls hurt the resale value much? Is the power bobtach good or bad due to the fact more moving parts? I ask this because it is broke now and dealer has to replace. Is it prone to breakage?
IF I cant get the loan I guess I'll have to get the s175, any more input would be helpfull to me, as this is my first skid steer purchase & I dont know alot about them.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I failed to notice that you're from Canada. The 185 might not be that bad of a price after all. My one recommendation is to get a 2 speed machine or you'll probably regret it. As for the power bobtach, you'll love it. If you change buckets or attachments there's no getting out of the cab, unless you have to hook up hoses. It's simply a hydraulic cylinder so there's not much to go wrong.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I would rather go for a little while without a skid then sink money into a high hour, open rops tird. Shoot the for low hour machine, you will thank yourself later.
Robert


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

I woud spend more time shopping around unless you have to have it now. You can probably find a larger machine with a few more hours on it for less moeny if you are patient. I have a T300 that has 3900 hours on it and runs just fine. I work on them all the time and have come across machines that only have 1000-1200 hours on them and are far worse off than my "high hour" machine.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

All right I put in the loan app. I got to wait till tues. since its thankgiving here. We will see what happens.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

rob_cook2001;1319101 said:


> I would rather go for a little while without a skid then sink money into a high hour, open rops tird. Shoot the for low hour machine, you will thank yourself later.
> Robert


What do you mean open rops? Both have an enclosed, heated cab


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

In the original post you didn't say anything about the 1st machine having a cab. 
I would still rather spend more for the low hour machine.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Try south of the border.... As it is comparable to importing a TV into Canada.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*getting a different machine*

Well its been a journey trying to find & get a machine I want. I thought i was getting that
s185 , but after the manager of the bobcat dealership helped me fill out the credit app. & send it in, he (manager) changed his mind & decided he wasnt going to sell it for the $24,000 we both agreed on, but insted he wanted to keep it for himself......WTF!!! I took the day off to buy this machine & after I put in the credit app he wants to keep it, Man I'm pissed, why the heck did he not say anything before? Anyway I left that dealership very pissed & I hope to never have to return, since thats the way the manager runs the place. But it was for all the best cause I found a even better machine, at the JD dealership. I'll tell you guys all about it later as I got to do paperwork right now.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*I own a skid steer!!*

Well I just bought a skid steerThumbs Up I'm going to go drive it home in an hr or so, I'll post all the details later today.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

What did you end up getting?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Drive it home??? Do you mean haul it? Lol


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JGD Handyman;1322284 said:


> Well I just bought a skid steerThumbs Up I'm going to go drive it home in an hr or so, I'll post all the details later today.


1speed or 2speed? How far is the dealer from your house?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1322352 said:


> Drive it home??? Do you mean haul it? Lol


I didnt see your post when I went to reply....was wondering the same thing


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

gtstang462002;1322331 said:


> What did you end up getting?


 I found & bought a s185 almost the same as the one I almost bought, same year(2008)



rob_cook2001;1322352 said:


> Drive it home??? Do you mean haul it? Lol


yup drove it home, dealer gave me a demo plate to get it home.



snocrete;1322354 said:


> 1speed or 2speed? How far is the dealer from your house?


it's a 2 speed, dealer is about 1.5miles or 2km away from my house, so not to far but I had to drive it on some pretty busy roads & highway. I did good though(for first time operating a skidsteer) took me about 20 min cause I got stuck by a train.

I'll post the details later along with pics, I spent this evening cleaning the engine bay, tomarrow clean the interior.Thumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*my new skid steer*

Well here is what I bought,
bobcat s185, 2008
2speed, hand & foot controls
cab, heat, air cond. 
355hrs, pallet forks & 66" bolt on tooth bucket
keyless start & amber warning light.
they were asking $26,000 I paid $24,000 plus tax

I really need to get a trailer & a larger bucket now, but that will h0ave to wait for a bit. The seller would not pay for a service & wash so I got to get oil & filters changed & clean her up.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*here she is*

Hello all, I figured I should post a picture of my newest addition to my company. This is what it looked like when I drove it home.
*Thanks to everyone who helped my choose & gave their thoughts*
I'm still getting it all cleaned & ready for this winter. Right now I'm getting old dealer decals off, so I can get mine on by next week. I'll post more pics later in my other thread.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Looks good! good luck with it...does the door open with the pallet forks attached? lol


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

srl28;1323871 said:


> Looks good! good luck with it...does the door open with the pallet forks attached? lol


 not completely lol, about 50%, just enought to get in easily, I'm glad I'm not 250lbs+ though:laughing:


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks good! Great choice in machine...dollar for dollar/ pound for pound, 1 of the best skid steers ever made imo. 

What kind of snow attachment are you getting for it?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

snocrete;1324013 said:


> Looks good! Great choice in machine...dollar for dollar/ pound for pound, 1 of the best skid steers ever made imo.
> 
> What kind of snow attachment are you getting for it?


Thanks, that's good to hear, I'm not exactly sure what I should get, but I think I might get a 74" bucket. What does everybody think would be the best choice for a bucket given the size of machine. It will be mostly used for small lot clearing, back dragging & loading/relocating. I don't know if I should go bigger like a 80" Should a get a snow bucket? I like versatility as well since I do landscaping. Bucket suggestions & why would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bbct001 (Jul 20, 2011)

Those are HD forks, their double the price of the standard forks that would normally go with 185. 

That machine would not handle an 80" bucket. 68" is perfect for digging/grading/etc. For snow or mulch, 74" light material bucket would be a good fit, right around 1 yard capacity. 

Good luck, looks like a nice machine. Those Canadian prices scare me though


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JGD Handyman;1324209 said:


> Thanks, that's good to hear, I'm not exactly sure what I should get, but I think I might get a 74" bucket. What does everybody think would be the best choice for a bucket given the size of machine. It will be mostly used for small lot clearing, back dragging & loading/relocating. I don't know if I should go bigger like a 80" Should a get a snow bucket? I like versatility as well since I do landscaping. Bucket suggestions & why would be greatly appreciated.


88in snow bucket is perfect for that machine. I have one, and have owned & ran it on S185's.

Dedicated snow tries is something I would suggest researching...well worth the $ imo.


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

I ran a 84" inch snow bucket on my s185 last year and it worked perfectly. 
This snow bucket is also the largest I've seen as far as depth and height go.
Also you're definitely going to want to get a dedicated snow and dirt bucket.
I wouldn't even attempt to use my dirt bucket for snow.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

bbct001;1326091 said:


> Those are HD forks, their double the price of the standard forks that would normally go with 185.
> 
> That machine would not handle an 80" bucket. 68" is perfect for digging/grading/etc. For snow or mulch, 74" light material bucket would be a good fit, right around 1 yard capacity.
> 
> Good luck, looks like a nice machine. Those Canadian prices scare me though


Your right, I looked at the forks & they are the HD, here reg forks $1000, HD $1950 Big bonus for me!

I've narrowed my choice to a 74"-80" I think a 88" will be too hard to travel on road with. I'm trying to find used but I cant find any used buckets anywhere within 200miles/300km! There must be 1 for sale but I havent found it yet. I might have to buy a new one.
I changed the air,cabin & oil filters & oil, but will make a service appointment to get the fuel filter & hydro filter changed, since i dont know how to.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*I got a new bucket*

Well there was flurries today so I thought i better buck up & get a bucket, so this is what I choose. I snapped a few quick pics when I picked it up. It's a 74" snow bucket, I got this because it was what they had in stock. I got it new. They were asking $1300+ tax, but I payed $1250cdn + tax for a tolal of $1400even after tax. It looks great with my machine, It'll do the trick.Thumbs Up


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice new bucket, but that's a small snow bucket.


----------

